# Flying sub with mods



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

While I work on models for others, I have to take a break and work on one of my own. Here's My Moebius Flying Sub. 
It's a work in progress. 
The Mods I have done so far are...

the main flight controls that are below the viewport. I didn't like how the kit part lengthened this area, I know why, But I shortened it, and scratch a new deck in front of the Pilot's seats. To me it's more pleasing to the eye.

I also scratch built the storage area below the bunk. In this area will be Air tanks and Wet suites...which I am currently scratch building. I also added an additional Chair.

The lighting comes via the superb kit from Voodoofx. I also added Paragrafx's Decals and Photoetch throughout. I highly recomend both products.
Again, this is a work in progress and some cleanup is required here and there, but I wanted to fix that area below the viewport first. Customized figures will occupy the Pilot's seat's.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like it! The paint trim areas seem black. I like that a lot! (Maybe just the photo lighting) Nice job throughout.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This looks really sharp. You really have this whole lighting thing down. And I like your plans for the cabinet under the bunk. Looking forward to seeing more as you progress.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice job, looking forward to your updates :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, I feel like I am nuts.......I see navy blue pin stripes?! :freak:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very Nice. The Moebius FS is 1 of the nicest models that Moebius produced casue I haven't seen not even 1 that didn't looked good.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> OK, I feel like I am nuts.......I see navy blue pin stripes?! :freak:


I don't know if your nuts my friend, perhaps you should ask your Doctor??!LOL!
But, yes, the stripes on the Flying sub are Blue Angel Blue...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

incredible!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I don't know if your nuts my friend, perhaps you should ask your Doctor??!LOL!
> But, yes, the stripes on the Flying sub are Blue Angel Blue...


Good, someone said they looked black with the lighting, now I know they were as I saw them. As for the other thing, I will make some calls and get a few medical opinions!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> Good, someone said they looked black with the lighting, now I know they were as I saw them. As for the other thing, I will make some calls and get a few medical opinions!!


Hey if you find a Doc..could you send me his Number as well!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More work on my Flying Sub. You can see, using the photo-etch parts from Paragrafx, I converted the ladder to the stowed Position. I used a pin vise and drilled out two holes in the very bottom of the ladder to add a steel pin to latch to the wall mount..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Still a work in progress...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

'Awesome' loses its meaning after a bit, yet it's absolutely applicable here.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Still a work in progress...


While looking at this picture a thought came to mind (other than WHAT A FANTASTIC BUILD!!!)...Would it be possible to waterproof this in order to place it as an aquarium decoration, lighted and all??


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great work!! I need to get over here more often.

I love the lighting of the panels....

very nice!









Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> 'Awesome' loses its meaning after a bit, yet it's absolutely applicable here.


I say that stuff too often, as well. I sometimes avoid that by looking a second time and asking myself "why do I like this _particular_ build?" On this one, I like the blackish trim, rather than the standard blueish. 

Yea, but awesome. 

I think Steve123 wants to drag race though. I see his build revving up......


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Mark, awesome work on your Flying Sub! :thumbsup:
Like your scratch building efforts as well. 
The interior cabin lighting has a cool look!

Were you able to get in contact with Mr. Lawrence in the UK yet?

-Ben

http://s443.photobucket.com/albums/...Motor Scooter/?action=view&current=XFS-38.jpg


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Mark, awesome work on your Flying Sub! :thumbsup:
> Like your scratch building efforts as well.
> The interior cabin lighting has a cool look!
> 
> ...


Hey Ben,

Not yet,,,been very busy with other builds! More to do on this one later.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

WOW....Absolutely gorgeous!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> WOW....Absolutely gorgeous!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much indeed Mark!...More work has been done to her since posting those pics!!

Hope to post more soon!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Dorais said:


> WOW....Absolutely gorgeous!!!:thumbsup:


Its not just the build that is awesome-its the whole presentation! An art by itself!


----------

